# SOLD - 4 Chicky pails - never used $50 obo



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Bought these from tuff river stuff a few years ago and ended up going with a plastic collapsible bucket system. 

Pick up in Leadville. $50 or best offer.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

joshuab said:


> Bought these from tuff river stuff a few years ago and ended up going with a plastic collapsible bucket system.
> 
> Pick up in Leadville. $50 or best offer.


Is it the whole TRS setup? Bag and all?


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Is it the whole TRS setup? Bag and all?



No bag. Just the 4 Chicky pails.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## porters8 (May 31, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Pending...


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

SOLD to a cool cat from Silverthorne. May your dishwater be warm, and your dishes extra clean!


----------

